# Political Ads on TUG???



## Lawlar (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm really disappointed to see an add on TUG [about] Proposition 16 here in California (it would block municipalities from providing cheaper electricity, without a 2/3rds vote).

TUG has always avoided political discussions.  If I find that it is going to accept political ads for dishonest propositions (or candidates I dislike) then I'm cancelling my membership.

[Political comments deleted - DeniseM]


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 4, 2010)

Lawlar said:


> I'm really disappointed to see an add on TUG by the utility companies in support of their very misleading Proposition 16 here in California (it would block municipalities from providing cheaper electricity, without a 2/3rds vote).
> 
> TUG has always avoided political discussions.  If I find that it is going to accept political ads for dishonest propositions (or candidates I dislike) then I'm cancelling my membership.



Would you be as disappointed if you were in favor of Prop 16?. Your post is obviously very political and should not be allowed.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 4, 2010)

Good point, John.

However, I do question whether political ads should be allowed.  

Also, I don't see ads at all, as I go straight to my favorite BBS sites with bookmarks.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 4, 2010)

What is Prop 16?


----------



## pjrose (Jun 4, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> What is Prop 16?



summarized in first post


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 4, 2010)

pjrose said:


> summarized in first post



I don't trust that first post because it is clearly spin for the opposite view.  I'd like to know both sides of what it says and what it is trying to do.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 4, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> I don't trust that first post because it is clearly spin for the opposite view.  I'd like to know both sides of what it says and what it is trying to do.



Good point!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 4, 2010)

What ad are you referring to?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect that all we are doing here is creating work for a moderator. 

The OP could simply have raised the appropriateness about political ads appearing on the TUG site without adding a gratuitous statement favoring one side or the other on the issue.

*****

The issue of whether TUG should block political ads from being fed to the site by Google ads is an appropriate topic, and is probably appropriate for the "About TUG BBS" forum.  A discussion about the merits and demerits of Prop. 16 is not appropriate.


----------



## BevL (Jun 4, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I suspect that all we are doing here is creating work for a moderator.
> 
> The OP could simply have raised the appropriateness about political ads appearing on the TUG site without adding a gratuitous statement favoring one side or the other on the issue.
> 
> ...



Well put, Steve.  And there's always the option of a PM to Brian bringing it to his attention.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 4, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I suspect that all we are doing here is creating work for a moderator.
> 
> The OP could simply have raised the appropriateness about political ads appearing on the TUG site without adding a gratuitous statement favoring one side or the other on the issue.
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about Prop 16.  I do know that this thread is a political statement.  I hope Brian ignores the threat and lets the OP cancel his membership.  What is the saying about the pot and the kettle?


----------



## ricoba (Jun 4, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> What ad are you referring to?



That was my question when I saw the post this AM.  I even tried to look for it and couldn't find it.  So my assumption was that the OP doesn't like Prop 16 and wanted to share his political post in a "cute" but against the rules kind of way.  

For those who are not here in CA, follow this link RE Prop 16.

The link is from Ballotopedia, which is non-partisan and gives both views of the proposition.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

For those that don't know, the Google Ads you see on TUG help pay for TUG and keep membership fees low.  Brian does not know in advance what Ads will appear, but he can block inappropriate Ads, if the are reported. 

At the bottom of every TUG page there is a blue bar with the link "Contact BBS Admin."  That is a good way to contact an Admin about something like this - Mods cannot edit Google Ads.

I moved this thread to "About the rest of TUG," because the Google Ads are not on the BBS.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 4, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Good point, John.
> 
> However, I do question whether political ads should be allowed.
> 
> Also, I don't see ads at all, as I go straight to my favorite BBS sites with bookmarks.



I agree that political ads should not be allowed on TUG whether I agree with them or not. I haven't seen any political ads on TUG so I don't know what the OP is objecting to. However the OP's post is clearly political.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 4, 2010)

[Discussion of Prop 16 deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

Folks - Prop 16 cannot be discussed here.

If you want to discuss google Ads - go for it, but any more discussion about Prop 16 will be deleted and/or the thread closed.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Folks - Prop 16 cannot be discussed here.
> 
> If you want to discuss google Ads - go for it, but any more discussion about Prop 16 will be deleted and/or the thread closed.



Other than the OP, I don't see that it was being discussed. Boca asked what it was so I posted the official link to it. I am curious why mine was deleted and NOT Ricoba's. My link was the actual official link.

In any event, I do agree that it should not be debated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks John - I know you were trying to help, but since an information link has already been posted, I'm just trying to head-off any further political discussion.


----------

